# Manley Mere adventure Trail???



## ibot (31 May 2013)

Hey

As I am sure many of you know I am new to the area and was thinking about going to the above tomorrow but just found out for me and the kids it will be £32 and then another £2 for car is it worth £34 ???

other suggestions would be great otherwise  

I am so fed up with kids in bed playing with there electronic things would like to do something fun now the sun has shown up.


thank you

Nicky
xx


----------



## Adopter (31 May 2013)

Everything is so expensive today, I notice it when my grand children come over holidays cost a fortune.

What sort of age are you r children, primary, junior or senior?
Have you taken them up to Bees ton Castle yet, bit of a climb but a good view and expends some energy.
I have not been to Manley, so if you go let us know what it is like.


----------



## ibot (1 June 2013)

thank you for your reply I will go to Manley but at the moment I have a son with a fractured arm so maybe not the best place to go with him as there are lots of things for them to climb over etc but its now on my to do list 
I have a 7, 9 very close to 10 and a 13 year old all boys which is why they like there beds  I might have a look at what you suggested thank you

xxx


----------



## LovesCobs (1 June 2013)

There's also the crocky trail towards Chester, but I think that's £39 for a family of 4, my friend has been and said it was great but make sure to take a drink each round with u as it was a long way back to get one (I think she went on a warm day!)


----------



## webble (3 June 2013)

Crocky trail is great it is expensive now though (I remember when it was 50p and free in winter!!) There is the 50p shop not far from it that has a great cafe attached. 

Not sure if its still open but there is manley motor museum which used to be fairly cheap and interesting. 

Delamere forest is a cheapish day out (you can take horses too)


----------



## FollyFarmEC (3 June 2013)

Hi

Manley Mere is great, though crocky trail is better but as already said gone very expensive, and remember when it was £3.50 each!

So if crocky trail isn't that much more, do that, but if it, then the boys should love Manley mere!

FF


----------



## ibot (3 June 2013)

yes love Delamere tend to do it with the horse more than the children 
but then he is stationed there lol

I will wait for number one to be over his fractured shoulder then Ill take them all to Manley Mere sounds like great fun


----------

